# Traveling the 101



## Tree Huggin (Apr 12, 2018)

Alright, so here in week, my jobless ass is going to hop in my van with my kitty cat named Mister, and me and my boyfriend are setting off for the west coast. Now I have been to the coast once when I was nine with my family so needless to say I don't know a lot about Oregon. So what I need room ya'll is to give me all your most favorite Oregon and California spots along the coast. Any lakes, hotsprings, hikes, or fun adventurous places that you know of. I will be traveling on highway 101, kinda, for the most part. Unless a different road looks more exciting at that moment in time for me. Also if your near there and your a chill hippie like me.. we should hang out. I'll need locals to talk to along the way!


----------



## BelleBottoms (Apr 12, 2018)

The Tillimook cheese factory tour is fun.


----------



## Tree Huggin (Apr 12, 2018)

BelleBottoms said:


> The Tillimook cheese factory tour is fun.


That's what I heard. i might go check that out


----------



## AAAutin (Apr 12, 2018)

– Oregon Islands (Bandon, OR)
– Jedidiah Smith ("Jedi") State Park (Del Norte County, CA)
– Avenue of the Giants (Humboldt Redwoods State Park, CA)
– Marin Headlands (Marin County, CA)
– San Francisco, CA (the whole damned thing!)

That's what I have for the 101 proper; however, I recommend switching to the 1 either before—but certainly _after—_SF.


----------



## Tree Huggin (Apr 12, 2018)

AAAutin said:


> – Oregon Islands (Bandon, OR)
> 
> Awsame, thanks! I will look into these spots. Mark them on the map


----------



## Odin (Apr 12, 2018)

BelleBottoms said:


> The Tillimook cheese factory tour is fun.



I would totally go see that. 

... 

Um... as for San F... I had Peking duck there and saw some idiots break dance at some yuppie club years ago...


I still wanna hang out by the Golden Gate and do stupid shit by the fishers man warf? market? wherever.


----------



## Deleted member 21003 (Apr 13, 2018)

Short Beach by Netarts used to be cool, it has a secret stair case, just head towards the lighthouse and look for cars parked on the side of the road. Really good place to pick up little zeolite clusters, jasper and other neat rocks! There is also some not so bad camping around Hebo on that mountain, I went to regional gathering there once... If you need a break from society. Finally if you like abandoned junk, go outta Garibaldi and look for Foss road. You can walk the old POTB tracks out to a bunch of abandoned stuff and there shouldn't be a lot of folks out there because of the weather... Have fun! Stay safe!


----------



## Timothy Englert (Apr 15, 2018)

Tree Huggin said:


> Alright, so here in week, my jobless ass is going to hop in my van with my kitty cat named Mister, and me and my boyfriend are setting off for the west coast. Now I have been to the coast once when I was nine with my family so needless to say I don't know a lot about Oregon. So what I need room ya'll is to give me all your most favorite Oregon and California spots along the coast. Any lakes, hotsprings, hikes, or fun adventurous places that you know of. I will be traveling on highway 101, kinda, for the most part. Unless a different road looks more exciting at that moment in time for me. Also if your near there and your a chill hippie like me.. we should hang out. I'll need locals to talk to along the way!


101 in Oregon is a magical road! 
I had the best hitch hike of my life on 101.


----------



## Tree Huggin (Apr 15, 2018)

Timothy Englert said:


> 101 in Oregon is a magical road!
> I had the best hitch hike of my life on 101.


Haha that's awsame I could imagine. I have heard great things. Next time I will have to hitchike it


----------

